# non-explicit dance/techno Halloween music



## cncmomma

This year I'm doing something different...I'm going techno/dance/trance style with Halloween music. Why? For one, I'm tired of playing the same stuff. Either cheesy songs or songs I like and remember but the kids don't...Two, I've noticed the last two years in a row that the kids enjoy playing in the fog and dancing to the dance music. Three, I like it, hehe. I decided I want the kids to remember this Halloween night as super FUN, not so scary...even though I'll have some props of course and a graveyard to accompany the fog, lol. So, I wanted to give some suggestions on dance music and I'll try to remember where I got them from. I've searched for this playlist for almost two weeks now-so these songs have all passed my "super cool to dance to" test criteria.

DJ Droid- "The Darkside"/(The Darkness Clubmix)
----evil cool dance Star Wars Imperial March mix found it at Napster here:
Dj Droid-"The Darkside" hint: three day free trial or you can try to find it somewhere else by searching

Dr. Skendy- "Dark Sky" and "End of Time"
----free for download and awesome for Halloween at:
Dr. Skendy Songs

John B.- "Midnight Air"
----free download and good dance for Halloween at:
John B.-"Midnight Air"

DFB- "Dont Fear the Reaper" remix
----yes, a remix of Blue Oyster Cult's famous song "Dont Fear the Reaper" and it's cool to dance to! at:
DFB-Don't Fear the Reaper remix

Bart Klepka- "The Goblins' Ballade"
----free and really, really cool tune for Halloween! at:
Bart Klepka-"The Goblins' Ballade"

Mazedude- lots of fantastic songs at Overclocked Remix (game remix site) for free downloads!
----some suggestions would be all the Doom 2 song remixes are awesome and my favorite from him is "Dolls From Hell" from 7th Guest remix all at:
Mazedude song remixes 

DJ Pretzel- also at Overclocked Remix
----cool free download from the game Ghouls 'N Ghosts called "Psycho Underpants" at:
DJ Pretzel-"Psycho Underpants"

Evanescence- "Bring Me To Life" (Make Me Real mix) free download top right at WebJay
----clubmix of the song...hint, check out other songs for download by searching at:
Bring Me To Life mix-Evanescence

Others to search for since I don't remember where I got them or have had them a long time:
Techno Syndrome 7/Mortal Kombat Theme
Terminator 2 Techno Mix-Trance
Toccata De Mole- Mannheim Steamroller
Tubular Bells- Mannheim Steamroller
The Final Countdown-techno 2000 remix Europe
Beverly Hills Cop techno remix
Zombie-The Cranberries remix
Living Dead Girl-Rob Zombie remix
Castlevania X techno-Helloween
Phantom of the Opera remix-Harajuku
Halloween theme techno mix
He's A Pirate(Pirates of the Carribbean) remix-DJ Tiesto
My Immortal remix- D-Code
Castlevania Vampire Killer techno-Castlevania game remix
X-Files theme mix- Blue Man Group

Anyway, those are some of the best ones I have for a Halloween dance type party mix. Enjoy and happy hunting.


----------



## hexler

*Very nice post! I'm going to use a few of these myself. Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## cncmomma

ah thanks!  They're legal, free and I'm just saving others time-much needed time during Halloween decorating, lol. I liked them so much myself I wanted to share. Hope the kiddies have lots of fun dancing to your tunes. 

P.S. Some tunes come in Windows Media Audio format-may or may not cause a problem with burning or playback on some players...if so, convert using a freeware program such as this one I use:
Free Converter at Download.com or you can try searching for one you like at Download.com-remember to get freeware unless you want to pay or use trial versions.


----------



## haydee324

*Dance Music*

If you're interested in dance music, and you're running itunes (much safer than limewire or those russian sites, and it supports the artists who make the music)

check this link -- the "euro club hits" series:

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


----------



## noxela

techno has two meanings -- it's funny -- for europeans they mean stuff with no vocals, really underground "hard" stuff -- for americans, when they say "techno", often they mean what in europe is called "dance". And "dance" in europe is a lot more mainstream and pop-oriented

for "american" style techno (i.e. european "dance"), the best example I've found is this (itunes link):

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+

strangely it's called "euro club hits" ... which makes things even more confusing ;

for "european" style techno... i.e. the stuff with no songs, I recommend going to www.beatport.com and checking out the stuff in the "techno" section --


----------



## Halloweiner

Anyone seen the movie "Grandma's Boy"? They played some Techno stuff on that movie because the boy genius video game invented was into it. It's ok, but most of what I've heard (like what's in that movie) is kind of monotonous. However, that is just the opinion of an old fart who grew up in the 60's and 70's...lol.


----------



## kciaccio

Don't forget Ministry.
YouTube - every day is halloween


----------



## Danceorama

Some of the most innovative Halloween Dance tracks are coming from HollywoodHaunts.biz. The new Robot Dance stuff sounds like "DROID". Check it out.


----------



## Danceorama

P.S. The Halloween dance music albums are called Chiller Dance Party and Transformers Dance Invasion!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

You should check out Zombie Girl. Good stuff. They're on youtube too.


----------



## Danceorama

Re. Zombie Girl-I like the dark Techno vibe and really good musicianship. Reminds me of the British movie Doomsday-would have been a perfect "party song" for climax. Good stuff for meat eaters-wouldn't reccomend it for vegetarians though.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I really like "Doomsday". Rhona Mitra kicks a~~, and I liked the music they used for that movie.


----------

